# Quaternary ammonium



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

Is quaternary ammonium a safe alternative to diluted bleach for cleaning quarantine containers?


----------



## hoppergirl (Oct 14, 2009)

Some quaternary ammonium compounds have detergent/cleaning action as well as acting as disinfectants, and are suitable as a good general purpose product for both cleaning and disinfection. However you should still use a stronger degreaser periodically. I would wipe down with some household dish soap and warm water, rinse thoroughly, then disinfect.


----------



## Petersi (Jan 31, 2008)

I have never had a issue with bleach. Are you talking about for cleaning plants or the tank itself?


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

The tank itself. It was posted as a safer, less noxious alternative to bleach on another forum, and I wanted to get some more opinions on it here.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

If it contains as surfactant that can be left as a residue then the recommendation is that it should not be used for amphibians. In the broader literature, bleach or ammonia are generally considered the only two truely safe disinfectancts for amphibians as when they are rinsed they do not leave any residues but there is a recent article on Virkon that I haven't read through yet so there might be a third option. 

If you dilute the bleach properly (1:10) with cold water and then let it sit for the 15 minutes, then it really isn't noxious. Its when people use it straight, in concentrations in excess of the recommended levels, or in hot water that it become noxious.. 

Ed


----------



## Tony (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanks Ed.


----------

